# 4th of JULY



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

On June 22nd of this month, we are going to pick up our new Chocolate Lab. On that date, she will be eight weeks old. Less than two weeks later, the 4th of July hits. Guess what happens on the 4th? BANG! BANG! BANG, and more bangs.
Is it too early in this pups life for her to hear that? My first Lab was about three month old when she first heard the shotgun.
Any thoughts on that introduction to loud noises?
Would you protect her?
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I protect even my older dogs from fireworks I hate fireworks.

I play my stereo system all that day and late into the night with music loud enought that the fireworks are lost in the sounds.

No quicker way to make a dog gunshy than fireworks


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Bob nailed it..
I've always believed in the theory that a gun shot (or sounds like gunshots) should be associated with fun things for young dogs

To much crazy (scary) stuff for a pup to associate lound noises with on and around the 4th.

Keep it inside like Bob said..Better safe than sorry.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I do this even with older dogs. My older ones freak out in a good way when they hear the shots! It is better to keep them in then have them wired the whole day looking for dead birds!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Dogs can be quirky, for lack of a better word. I have two dogs who hate thunderstorms, but show no negative reaction whatsoever to gunfire. One is my old dog tess who is going on 12 years old....she's hated thunderstorms from day one, but fortunately does not associate thunder with gunfire.

Yep, to be on the safe side be sure your dog is somewhere it can't be affected by fireworks.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

The last two pups have benn 4th. of july weekend pups and I have been very careful. I politely let ALL the neibors know we had a new pup and asked them to let me know when the fireworks were to start, and when they were done. I kept them inside with the TV on loud and the AC going when they were going off. All three called when they were done. Id'e rather have them pee in the crate than send them out, and have a bottle rocket go wizzen by there head.

I HATE THE 4TH.....


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

BROWNDOG said:


> I HATE THE 4TH.....


  WHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!

I guess I still get excited about getting beligerant with lots of drunk chicks in bikinis in the name of freedom!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I know but I sit in my house with the dogs, waiting for it to end. Every year I threaten to run away for the day............ There is too much to loose...


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Got it. Wish I could pick her up after the 4th now. 
I will hang out with her in our basement. Turn on the A/C and some music hopefully drown out the noise.


----------

